# Old Schwinn Twinn



## brooklyndt21

I bought this old bike for $50 bucks.  Its a tandem and it was stored for many years in a shed so its in bad condition as far as rust.  It has all its parts including bells and horns.  I want to try restoring it.  I have no idea what I'm doing.  can anyone give me any tips or point me in the right direction.  I sanded down the rust already.  I was told to primer it and repaint.  is any paint exceptable ie: spray paint.  help! help!  my bike needs love.


----------



## redline1968

sand all the paint down [after you get the color matched]  then rust proof it seal it, then primer it. sand then paint it.   the chain gaurd has to have a silk screen  or decal applied to it.  next the crome has to replaced and or recromed.  photographing is a good way to keep track of what it looked like before and after you take it a part.  this is so you can put it back together or find the right part. cost? well, you are looking at least a 1k for the crome were i live.  its the croming that kills it   [automotive paint]  the paint will be close to 50.00 and up a 100.00 and since its a metallic,   it might be a custom. so  be prepaired for the later.  primer 75.00.  sealer is 75.00.  these are what it would cost me where i live.   i would first ask the crome guy what the cost is  then decide if its worth it.  you can buy a nice original for that kind of money.


----------



## militarymonark

its going to take patience so take your time you have till like april......oh wait your in FL you have all the time you need since its warm all the time I hate you.....jk


----------



## JLarkin

You can't ride bikes in Ft. Lauderdale.  You'll be run over.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

John,

I am organizing a Critical Mass in my town,

It sounds like your city needs one also.

Regards


----------



## pelletman

It will never be worth more than a few hundred, take that into consideration when you start your project.


----------



## bits n pieces

*make it a rat rod!*

Paint it all flat black with red rims and white walls! its cheap, looks good, gets comments and looks, and is very cool. its all in what you like though. You will spend more than you can buy a nice one for trying to restore it as posted above. make it how you want it. it dont have to be stock.


----------



## bikeaddict

*If you do a good job it will look like this.....*





It was absolutely destroyed....

things i got for it....

front handlebar
tubes/tires for s-6 rims
wald 26" fenders
KMZ bushingless eighth inch chain in the front 3/32 in the back (but you have to buy two 1/8th in. chains and put them together, theres over 130 links on it)
awesome oversized schwinn bell
12 feet of cable housing
16 feet of cable (between brake and derailleur)
4 new krate pedals

lots of phil wood grease
2 bags of 0000 steel wool
1 gallon of simple green
2 full packs of 120 grit or more sandpaper

and a 200 dollar powder coating...

i think i spent about 400 bucks after all was said and done...had to buy the special cassette puller from park tool, along with some park tool cutters and some other stuff.

good luck!
let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

